# rodo's labels



## rodo (May 15, 2011)

Runningwolf has been urging me to post some of my labels so here goes. All were created in Photoshop Elements
These were some of my first ones from 2009 and although quite simple they took me hours to create as I bumbled my along.


----------



## rodo (May 15, 2011)

Here are some from this year.


----------



## Duster (May 15, 2011)

very nice indeed.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2011)

Holy Smokes Rod I didn't see the Diamond one. I love it! I think that one and the first one are my favorite if I had to pick. That are all actually fantastic just like everything else you have done.


----------



## rodo (May 15, 2011)

This past winter seemed particuarly long and bad here and my wife and I decided to hang some bird feeders. Among our frequent visitors were a pair of Cardinals which hold a special place in her heart, and gave me an idea......


----------



## wvbrewer (May 15, 2011)

Very good, The Two Cardinals winery is a good name. Nice labels I need to get the wife to make some for ours.

Dave


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2011)

Any of those Cardinal Labels would make awesome Christms Labels. Incidently Rod we had you Apple Wine tonight with Grilled Steaks. Very good!


----------



## rodo (May 15, 2011)

My apologies if someone recognizes the art work on this label as there own as it is actually a Skeeter Pee label by someone with "Mad Skills".


----------



## rodo (May 15, 2011)

> Holy Smokes Rod I didn't see the Diamond one. I love it! I think that one and the first one are my favorite if I had to pick.


 

I just put the labels on the Diamond and the Wild Peach today.


----------



## Julie (May 15, 2011)

Rod, nice labels, I really like the Two Cardinals Winery name and those labels are outstanding. Also, love the sp label


----------



## rodo (May 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone I'm starting to know my way around Photoshop Elements, it's alot more fun once I got the hang of it.


----------



## Wade E (May 15, 2011)

Very nice, I agree with Dan as the first and the Diamond are my favs!


----------



## Flem (May 15, 2011)

Rod, They're all pretty amazing. Nice job.


----------



## closetwine (May 15, 2011)

Muscato.... Definately my fav! They're all really doos though... Love the peach with the woman on it too!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 16, 2011)

closetwine said:


> Muscato.... Definately my fav! They're all really doos though... Love the peach with the woman on it too!



Duhhh, Rod took that picture in the chat room and you're the one that hired her! Silly girl, but at least your taste is consistent.


----------



## closetwine (May 16, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Duhhh, Rod took that picture in the chat room and you're the one that hired her! Silly girl, but at least your taste is consistent.



I knew she looked familiar... Actually she really does resemble some of my family members... lol!


----------

